# Sitecom DC-202 V5 - VPN???



## chrisdrake (Sep 24, 2005)

Does anyone know if it is possible for the sitecom dc-202 router to accept incoming VPN connections? I want to be able to access the files on my desktop PC remotely.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

The only way I can see this happening is if you implement a VPN server. The router doesn't appear to have VPN capabilities.


----------



## chrisdrake (Sep 24, 2005)

Will it be easier to replace it with a VPN capable router?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You will need to find a VPN Router that will allow the client to connect with VPN client software (such as SonicWall). Unless you plan to use a VPN router on both ends.
It might be easier to use Remote Desktop Connection.


----------



## chrisdrake (Sep 24, 2005)

I run a small business in partnership with someone else, and we are based at opposite ends of the UK. I have a computer which I use as a server for my end of the business. What I would like is for my business partner to be able to access the same network drives as I can.

I was under the impression this would be possible with;

My DSL broadband connection'
VPN router,
Server running XP home,
Client running XP pro.

Is it? I was planning on just using XP's VPN software for the VPN connections.


----------

